# hunters cabin



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

so my 11 yr old son is visiting for a few weeks and decided that my layout is going to need a hunters cabin in the woods near the lake. he will be the one that inherits the trains so I told him he better pay attention 



scale this is 15' long x 10' wide x 7' high walls + roof


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

well he got the basic frame done and I trimmed some dowel for the log look for him

he has done the staining and gluing


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Tell him he is doing a great job, and that you are very proud of him. I have a hereditary tremor so some of my projects look like 2 year olds put them together... :laugh:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome stuff!!!!! It's good to get the youngins involved!!!


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

good work


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

That looks like good quality time together!

D.A.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Model Train Structures said:


> That looks like good quality time together!
> 
> D.A.


it is really....he gets to watch the detail that I am putting into my new wood tresstle wile he is building his cabing for me. I cut the dowels for him though ....its bad enough that i cut myself with the knife don't need him doing it as well but he can cut the rest of the simple things.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Well the boy got hit with spring time play fever and lost interest in the project but on his last day here he stained all the precut pieces I did for him and explained how he would like me to finish it for him O_0

so here are a couple of what he finished and what I am doing now that he is back at his moms.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah, sometimes the attention span of kids can be measured in microseconds. :laugh:


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

I have to go to the suit store today with the son in law and his wedding party to get what we all need for the big day so stayed in pj's most of morn and worked on the boys cabin

stove, table, stool and firewood 



found some brown material for a bear skin 



picture frame on the wall


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 6, 2014)

Very nice! Just needs a couple of skins hangin' on the wall.

FYI, I found that scraping dowels with a fine-toothed saw blade (such as a Super Saw) can give them a barky, grainy texture.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Now that is going to be a MEMORY!!!!
Great job!
God Bless
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Now you need a matching outhouse!  
It's a small cabin, so a one-holer should do fine. 
Bob


----------



## soccercoach (Apr 26, 2012)

*cabin*

Lived in a cabin for 2 winters, lots of fun. Keeping the fire going at 30 below, snow from overhanging trees thumping on the roof at night and the snow plow burying the driveway and digging out. Of course mice. I set traps and snap! There goes one! And the outhouse at 30 or 40 below! Your cabin is excellent, one to build on my layout, thanks for the idea.


----------

